# Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen



## Nolfravel (5. Mai 2009)

Moin,

Ich habe mir mal überlegt einen Thread zu machen, in dem es um Allgemeine Fragen zum Feedern geht...(Ich hoffe es gibt so einen Thread noch nicht, habe jedenfalls nichts gefunden)
Also alle recht allgemeinen Fragen hier rein)
Ich fang doch gleich mal an:

Ich war am 1.5 mit nem Kumpel zum ersten mal Feedern...
Futter: 1kg Brassen Futter (Mosella), 2 Dosen Mais, und drei Tütchen VanilleZucker...Von um 5Uhr bis halb 10 lief es ganz gut, Einen 40cm Karpfen( an nem 18ner Weißfischvorfach schon spannend), eine 40cm Brasse, eine kleine Brasse und eine kleine Rotfeder...Köder waren unterschiedlich, Mal nur Maisn mal nur Made, meistens aber beides zusammen...
Problem ist nun, dass ab halb 10 Gar nichts mehr lief...Haben den Verdacht, dass wir die Fische überfüttert haben...(Haben mit 10gr Futterkörben, 100cm Vorfach gefischt...4 Ruten, so ca alle 5-15min neu beködert...)
Also woran könnte das gelegen haben?(ach ja gefischt haben wir in nem kleinen Fluss)

Frage NR. 2: Wir wollen Dienstag wieder los, aber ich dnke das vorfüttern nochmal ganz klug wäre...Wollten einfach bisschen Mais reinschmeißn, damit evtl doch noch ein Karpfen mehr kommt )
Aner wann wäre der beste Vorfüttertag?Also am Montag, Sonntag oder Samstag?


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Feeder-Freak (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Hi,
find ich ne gute Idee#6.

Zur Frage 1.)
Da es am 1 Mai, und die Tage davor ziemlich warm war könnte ich mir denken das es am halb 10 den Fischen zu warm wurde.
Hatte das auch schon öfters das bis 11 Uhr es gut lief und dann kam nix mehr.
Hab dann ins Tiefe gewechselt und das hat dann auch ab und zu funktioniert.

Könnte aber auch wirklich am überfüttern gelegn haben. Bei 4 Ruten und alle 5 Minuten nen neuer Korb an nem kleinen Fluss... Schwer zu sagen, kommt auf den Fischbestand an. Denke ich aber eher nicht.

Frage 2.) 
Vorfüttern beim Feedern??? Habe ich noch nie gemacht, und ich ahbe trotzdem gefangen#6. Könnte vielleicht funktionieren, aber ich glaube das das Futter an sich schon genug lockt und das man dann nicht extra Mais versenken muss.


Jetzt habe ich ne Frage.
Und zwar habe ich neulich gelesen und auch schon mehrmals gesehen das die Leute anstatt des Schnurclips einen Fahrradschlauch oder ne Schlaufe aus Powergum über die Spule ziehen. Hat den Vorteil das beim Wurf die gewünschte Entfernung eingehalten wird, wie beim Clip, allerdings bei nem Biss die Schnur frei laufen konnte.
Wollte nun fragen, wie man sowas macht und wie es funktioniert???

Greetz FF


----------



## haenschen (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich habe mir mal überlegt einen Thread zu machen, in dem es um Allgemeine Fragen zum Feedern geht...(Ich hoffe es gibt so einen Thread noch nicht, habe jedenfalls nichts gefunden)
> Also alle recht allgemeinen Fragen hier rein)
> ...


 
moin, 
ich würde am anfang füttern ohne partikel drin , und dann umwechseln auf madenkorb . 
mfg 
haenschen


----------



## haenschen (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Hi,
> find ich ne gute Idee#6.
> 
> Zur Frage 1.)
> ...


hab ich noch nie gemacht , würde ich auch nicht machen , weil ich denke , wenn man seine kraft falsch einschätz, das denn schnur weiter genommen wird und der futterplatz vergrößert wird , ich bleibe bei den guten alten schnurclip 
mfg


----------



## Feeder-Freak (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Hi,
gut dann mache ich das.

Hab neulich irgendwo gelesen oder gehört, das sich größere Brassen und Karpfen mit einer bestimmten Montage gut fangen lassen. Wollte mal fragen ob jemand sowas kennt??

Also es ist im Prinzip nen einfaches Heli-Rig aus dem Karpfenangeln. Allderdings ist anstatt des Bleies unten ein Madenkorb angebracht und am Haken ist ein Draht Haar (???).
Dort ist eine Öse gebogen auf die man die Maden aufziehen kann, sodass die Maden frei rumhängen und der Haken frei ist.

Hat damit schonmal einer erfolgreich gefischt???

Greetz FF


----------



## haenschen (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

ist mir nicht bekannt


----------



## trout-spezi (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Moin
Meinst du sowas in der Art?:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Korda-Maden-Clip...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Falls nicht, hat damit jemand irgendwelche Erfahrungen gesammelt?

MfG


----------



## Feeder-Freak (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Hi,
ja genau das meine ich#6.

Heli Rig ist bekannt oder?


----------



## powertrops (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Hallo,

ich in Sachen Feedern ein blutiger Anfänger. Der Grund warum ich diese Methode wähle ist, dass ich seit kurzen an einem Baggersee fische. Dieser hat *steil abfallend Ränder* und ist im Schnitt zwischen *8-15 Meter tief. *
Hat jemand gute Tipps wie ich an so einem Gewässer mit der Feederrute gute Stellen finde und Befischen kann? Wo stehen die Fische, am Grund oder an den Abfallenden Rändern???

Freu mich über gute Tipps

MfG


----------



## trout-spezi (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Also bis jetzt hab ich immer mit normalen Haken gefeedert.
Hab mir den Clip zum testen jetzt mal bestellt.
Teileise kommen bei mir die Bisse so vorsichtig dass ich, um sie zu verwerten, nur eine Einzelmade der länge nach auf den Haken schiebe. Demnach stehe ich dem Clip etwas skeptisch gegenüber aber testen werde ichs auf jeden mal.


----------



## trout-spezi (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Das haängt von so vielen Faktoren ab....
Probiern geht über studiern! #6
Eines ist aber auf jeden wichtig: Immer den gleichen Futterplatz beangeln, sprich  gleiche Richtung und gleiche Entfernung.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Hi,
mach das#6. Berichte dann mal.

@powertroops: Kanten sind immer gute Spots. Ich würde aber auf jeden fall noch mal nen paar mal ausloten. Dafür nimmste dir irgendnen össeliges Birneblei und schemisst fächerförmig aus, wartest bis das Blei am Bode angekommen ist. Und kubelst dann langsam ein. 
-Spürste immer wieder kurze Rucken, dann biste über Kies.
-Haste immer wieder kurze Hänger, die sich aber relativ leicht wieder lösen lassen, biste wahrscheinlich in nem "Geröllfeld"
-fühlt es sich an als ob du nen Sack Mehl durchs Wasser ziehst, biste über Schlamm.
-fühlt sich das Blei geringfügig schwerer an als normal, biste über Sand.

Nun hast du eigentlich, wenn du es richtig deuten kannst, ne relativ genau Vorstellung wie es dort unten aussieht.

Also ich würds an der Kante probieren#6.

Greetz FF


----------



## powertrops (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Danke für die schnellen Tipps.

Ich werde morgen mal am Baggersee die Tipps beherzigen und dann hier im Board mal ne Rückmeldung geben.

MfG


----------



## powertrops (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Hallo,

ich habe eure Tipps beherzigt. 
Leider war der Erfolg nur mäßig.
4 schöne Rotaugen in 8 Stunden Ansitz ist nicht wirklich befriedend. Auch nach einem Standortwechsel wurde es nicht besser. Was mir dann zu meinen 4 Fischen verholfen hat waren zwei Maden mit einem Styropor Kügelchen. 
Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere für fangschwache Tage noch den ein oder anderen guten Tipp.#6

MfG


----------



## Feeder-Freak (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Hi,
wenn die Fische nicht in Grundnähe stehen und nur auf auftreibene Köder reagieren. Probier es mal mit der Matchrute bzw. mit ner Pose!!! 

Hat manchmal bei mir Wunder bewirkt, musst halt nur versuchen den Futterplatz zu treffen.

Aber solange du was fängst würde ich den Tag als erfolgreich bezeichnen, vor allem da du ja selbst "blutiger Anfänger" bist.

Ich hock da manchmal den ganzen Tag und versuche alle meine Tricks usw... Vielleicht wollen die Fische aber auch nicht, angeln ist eben immer noch zum Teil Glückssache.

Greetz FF


----------



## Feeder-Freak (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Hi,

ich suche noch nen Feederarm. Kann mir da einer behilflich sein??

Hab schonmal nen bissl gegoogelt und habe auch welche gefunden die aber sch...en teuer sind|uhoh:.

Wollte nicht mehr als 30 max. 35 Euro ausgeben.

Greetz FF


----------



## powertrops (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn die Fische nicht in Grundnähe stehen und nur auf auftreibene Köder reagieren. Probier es mal mit der Matchrute bzw. mit ner Pose!!!
> 
> Hat manchmal bei mir Wunder bewirkt, musst halt nur versuchen den Futterplatz zu treffen.
> ...



@ Feeder-Freak- blutiger Anfänger nur in Sachen Feedern |supergri Angeln schon seit 23 Jahren


----------



## Feeder-Freak (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Hi,
ou achso sorry:vik:. 

Greetz FF


----------



## Erpel (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

HI...

Was für Auswurfgewicht bzw. welche länge würdet ihr an großen Seen einsetzten um möglichst weit Werfen zu können?

Welche Körbe (stichwort Speed Körbe) nutz ihr so (Firma Bauart Bezugsquelle) wenn es um möglichst weite würfe geht?

Hab ne 3,90m/110g Rute un finde sie beim Werfen mit schon recht leichten Körben (50g) recht weich und bin von der Wurfweite ein wenig enttäuscht.
Kann das am Falschen WG, Wurftechnik oder am falschen Futterkorb liegen?
Die WG angabe auf der Rute steht für das maxmalgewicht nehm ich an (ist ne shimano)?

Währe dankbar für ein paar Tips von euch.... 
MFG


----------



## HirRscH (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Also die Rute hört sich nicht falsch an ! ich mach mit meiner 3,60 bis 100g rute mit nem 50g Korb ohne Probleme 50m ! 
Wie weit willst du denn überhaupt raus?
Kann sein das du falsch Wirfst ! Ich nehme mal an du verstehst englisch, dann guck dir mal dieses Video an: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dN0QGQ3YRto  !
oder du nimmst einfach noch schwere Körbe oder wie du schon angesprochen hast Speedkörbe !
Du fragtest ob das am falschen WG liegen kann! Wieso falsches WG bis 110g mit nem 50g (oder mehr) Korb + Futter is das vollkommen in Ordnung!

hoffe ich konnte helfen
HirRscH


----------



## Erpel (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Hi und Danke erst mal für die Antwort/Link#h

Mein Englisch ist nicht ganz so rosig aber ich denk mal meine Wurftechnik passt (angle seit ca.: 10jahren)

Also die 50m schaff ich auch, hatte jedoch vorher eine 3,6m Mitchel mit 60-120g mit der ich das Gefühl hatte etwas weiter geworfen zu haben.

Hatte mir eigentlich erhofft mit der 3,90m 110g Rute locker genau so weit zu werfen oder weiter #c.
Die geschätzten 50m sind an nem großen Baggersee eben nicht immer ausreichend, so geschätze 70m bzw deutlich weiter als mit der Mitchel währen schon schön.
Ich frage mich auch ob man das höhere WG+Länge von manch anderen Ruten überhaupt "umsetzten kann in Wurfweite, denn wenn ja währen der Wurfweite ja keine Grenzen gesetzt...?

Körbe nehme ich welche die mit 50g Vorbebleit sind, was sie dann mit futter wiegen habe ich noch nicht überprüft, sollte aber passen oder?
Hab jedoch schon mit den 50g Körben beim werfen ein recht "weiches" Gefühl in der Rute weshalb ich mich vor schwereren Körben ein wenig scheue...?


----------



## HirRscH (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

wenn die rute gut ist dann hat die kein problem damit n 60iger-70iger Korb mit Füllung zu werfen wenn die bis 110g WG hat (würde ich jez mal so sagen) ! ich selbst fische nicht auf eine solche distanz bei mir reich im normal 20-30m höchstens 50m und ich hab wie gesagt n rute mit bis zu 100g WG und ich fische eig. immer Körbe zwischen 30 und 50g !


----------



## Nolfravel (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Moin,

Danke natürlich erstmal für die Antworten zu meiner Frage, kam nicht dazu schneller zu schreiben...
Hab da schon was neues^^:
Angelt ihr beim Feedern mit Wurm?
Wenn ja, wie waren dei Erfolge?


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## .Sebastian. (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

@feeder-freak: also ich mach das immer so dass ich ohne seitenarm fische, dazu wird der Futterkorb freilaufen montiert... ich nehme ein 1,5 langes stück schnur knote ans obere ende einen wirbel (dort wird die hauptschnur befestigt), fädle dann den korb auf, dann eine stopperperle und danach eine klemmhülse. danach nehme ich das andere ende (wird dann das zum Vorfach hinzeigende) und zwirble es ein- Indem ich die schnur fest in die linke hand nehme und mit der rechten zwischen daume und zeigefinder die schnur eindrehe, dadurch verdrall sie sich so, dass sie sich doppelt windet und somit steifer wird. dann schiebe ich die klemmhülse auf das ende und fixiere es ordentlich... da in dem verdrallten stück eine schlaufe enstanden sein müsste kannst du dort auch dein vorfach befestigen- hatte mit der methode bisher immer super erfolge!

hoffe ich konnte das einigermaßen erklären, ansonst muss ich ma ne zeichnung versuchen 
 vielleicht hilft es dir, oder ich hab unter dem feederarm was falsches verstanden #t


@ nolfravel: also ich fische oft mit wurm an der feeder, und fange immer ganz gut! meist karpfen ab und zu schleien. sind aber viele barsche im gewässer dann ist das nur meine letzte wahl, die stürzen sich immer auf die kringler... fischst du jedoch gezielter auf kleiner weißfische und brassen, dann würde ich eher maden nehmen! 
meistens mach ich aber nen Mix drauß, also wurm mit zB mais, die kombis gehen auch immer klasse und mein kumpel hat so letzte woche mitten am tag auch nen Aal erwischt, wurm ist eben der Allraounder 
also viel spaß!


----------



## Nolfravel (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Moin,
Bisher haben mir mit Made-Mais geangelt...Meist Fische um die 20cm...Also Größer wäre toll, sollen ja keine Köderfische geht einfach nur um den Spaß...
Naja bsiher das Größte ne 40cm brasse und nen 40 Karpfen...Den Karpfen auf nur Mais...
Werde dann doch Würmen "wackeln"^^...
Hat hier eig schon einer über mehrere Tage gefeedert?Soll nämlich n 48Stunden Anstitz werden.
Gegen Barsche hätte ich nichts, solange sie über 20cm sind^^...
Danke der Antwort#h

Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## .Sebastian. (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

hmm kommt aufs gewässer an, in vielen gibt es unmengen barsche aber die sind sogut wie alle verbuttet. hast du aber nen gewässer mit weniger barschen, werden diese auch größer!
also einfach ma antesten wirst es ja dann merken


----------



## Erpel (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Moin,
> Hat hier eig schon einer über mehrere Tage gefeedert?Soll nämlich n 48Stunden Anstitz werden.



Mein längstes Feederansitz war von Mittag bis früh um 3:00Uhr und ich muss sagen das das mehr als gereicht hat.
Gerade in der Nacht bekommt mann schnell ne "klatsche" wenn man die ganze zeit konzentriert auf die mit nem Knicklicht präparierte Feederspitze schaut:m.

Aber in der Nacht haben wir große Brassen auf Wurm fangen können.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Hi,
nen Feederam ist sowas hier  http://www.ow-angelbedarf.de/images/Feederarm5.jpg |supergri.

Bin grade mal am versuchen son Teil selbst zu basteln. Das Material hab ich ja genug... Hat einer ne Idee wie man Gewindebohrern benutzt??

Greetz FF


----------



## .Sebastian. (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

ahhh uhh peinlich... #q dachte du meinst den seitenarm fürn futterkorb, da gibs ja auch welche extra zu kaufen... thüthü also dann hab ich nix gesagt!


----------



## Fabiasven (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Hi,
> nen Feederam ist sowas hier  http://www.ow-angelbedarf.de/images/Feederarm5.jpg |supergri.
> 
> Bin grade mal am versuchen son Teil selbst zu basteln. Das Material hab ich ja genug... Hat einer ne Idee wie man Gewindebohrern benutzt??
> ...



Du musst den Bohrer mit dem Du vorbohrst so ca. 1,5 mm kleiner wählen als den Gewindebohrer. Dann kommt es drauf an was für nen Gewindebohrer Du hast. Es gibt welche, da sind alle Stufen enthalten, vom ersten Ansatz bis richtiges gewinde, oder Du hast diese Bohrer alle einzeln. Beim Bohren immer stück für stück. Langsam anfangen, zurück, vor zurück, bis das Gewinde fertig ist. Immer gut Ölen, das kann ruhig in Öl schwimmen. Im Grunde ganz einfach. Ich würde an nem Blech üben.


----------



## Tricast (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Und immer schön daran denken, daß das Gewinde 3/8 inch BSF ist, sonst passen die gekauften Auflagen nicht.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Feeder-Freak (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Hi,
ok danke. Ich werd mich dan mal in den Baumarkt begeben und mir sowas besorgen.

Weiß einer was sowas kostet??

Greetz FF


----------



## Andal (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Da musst du schon in einen sehr gut sortierten Werkzeughandel gehen und am besten vorher zum Bankomaten. So ein Satz kann ganz schön ins Geld gehen.


----------



## Fabiasven (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*



Andal schrieb:


> Da musst du schon in einen sehr gut sortierten Werkzeughandel gehen und am besten vorher zum Bankomaten. So ein Satz kann ganz schön ins Geld gehen.



Ich meine zu glauben das es Gewindebohrer aber auch beim Baumarkt mit dem hörnchen einzeln gibt. Vom Preis her, sind die alle etwas teurer.

@FF
Geh doch mal in ne örtliche Schlosserei, die machen das bestimmt billiger als wenn Du nen Bohrer käufst.


----------



## Andal (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Ja metrische Maße. Aber bei zölligen Gewinden pfeiffen dir Obi, Toom und Konsorten was.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Hi,
wenn ich mir das so anhöre hört sich das so an als ob das alles ziemlich teuer würde:m. Ich glaube da kann ich mir auch son Feederarm kaufen#6. Trotzdem danke!!


Greetz FF


----------



## Tricast (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Muß ja nicht sein, man kann z.B. auch ein Teil irgendwo zweckentfremden oder abbauen. Es kommt halt nur darauf an, daß das Gewinde passt.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Feeder-Freak (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Hi,
nene es geht eigentlich nur darum das ich den Feederarm ja teleskopisch haben will und ich deshalb ja 2 Vierkantrohre aus Alu ineinander geschoben habe! Da ich das jetzt aber auf eine bestimmten Länge feststellen will, muss ich das dünnere bzw. innere Rohr irgendwie am äußeren bzw. dickeren befestigen. Es muss ja aber denoch verschiebbar sein. Deshalb suche ich jetzt ne Methode wie ich das innere ans äußere klemmen kann.

Hatte mir das so gedacht das ich dazu..
1.) Nen Loch bohre, darauf ne Mutter o.ä. befestige und dann mittels ner Schraube oder nem Klemmhebel das dünnere so befestigen kann wie ich es will.
oder 2.) das ich direkt in das Alu-Vierkant Rohr nen Gewinde scheide sodass ich mir das mit der Mutter erspare.


Verstanden:m??

Greetz FF


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

In das äussere Rohr ein Loch ganz durch,durch das Innere alle 3-5 cm ein Loch komplett durch - somit lässt sich das Innere Rohr alle
paar cm feststellen.

Uli


----------



## Feeder-Freak (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Hi,
hab ich auch dran gedacht. Das Problem dabei ist das das innere Rohr nicht perfekt in das äußere passt. D.h. es wackelt. 
Vllt. nen paar Daten:
-inneres Rohr 15,5 mm Aussdendurchmesser und 13,5 innen Durchmesser.
-äußere Rohr 19,5 mm Aussendurchmesser und 17,5 innen.

Beides sind aus eloxiertem Aluminium, klassische Baumarkt Ware eben#6. 

Also sind dazwischen noch genau 2 mm Platz.

Greetz FF


----------



## Tricast (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Baumarktware: Aussen Eckig und innen Rund. Das runde Rohr bekommt am Ende ein Kunstoffstück, das genau in das quadratische Rohr passt. Oben am quadratischen Rohr wird ein Stopfen eingesetzt durch das das runde Rohr gleitet. Dieser Stopfen kann entsprechend groß gewählt werden und somit hält auch eine Feststellschraube.

Gruß aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Andal (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Wenn ich das hier so lese, dann stellt es mir alle Haare auf, die ich gar nicht mehr habe.

Für keine 70,- € gibt es den Feederarm von Zammataro bei Ebay. Mithin einer der besten auf dem Markt! Und dann so ein Gebastel, das schließlich auch Geld kostet.#d


----------



## Feeder-Freak (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Hi,
@andal: das Material habe ich hier zu Hause rumfliegen. Wollte einfach mal probieren ob ich es nicht auch hinbekomme ohne 70 Euro auszugeben. Und ich finde, wenn man das hier geschriebene richtig umsetzt dann wird daraus auch nen super Feederarm der mich dann nichts gekostet hat#6. Muss halt nur nen bissl überlegen usw. und bastlerisches Geschick haben. Und mit 15 kann man nicht mal eben für 70 Euro nen Feederarm kaufen:m.

@tricast: Ich werds probieren!!!


Sooo Vielen Dank für die ganzen Tips hier!!
Ich werde mich dann, wenn ich Zeit hab mal dran begeben und werde natürlich hier die Bilder posten!!!#6

Greetz FF


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab ich auch dran gedacht. Das Problem dabei ist das das innere Rohr nicht perfekt in das äußere passt. D.h. es wackelt.
> Vllt. nen paar Daten:
> -inneres Rohr 15,5 mm Aussdendurchmesser und 13,5 innen Durchmesser.
> ...



Genau aus dem Material hatte ich mir mal ein Dreibein gebastelt - 
glaub mir, ein wenig Feuchtigkeit und da wackelt nach einiger Zeit nischt mehr - allerdings bekommst du das auch nicht mehr auseinander gezogen.
*grins*

Dann liebr watt fertiges kaufen.

Uli


----------



## Nolfravel (10. August 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Genau aus dem Material hatte ich mir mal ein Dreibein gebastelt -
> glaub mir, ein wenig Feuchtigkeit und da wackelt nach einiger Zeit nischt mehr - allerdings bekommst du das auch nicht mehr auseinander gezogen.
> *grins*
> 
> ...


 
Ist doch optimal für einen eigenen Angelsee.Dauerangelstelle:vik:


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Feeder-Freak (10. August 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich werde mich dann, wenn ich Zeit hab mal dran begeben und werde natürlich hier die Bilder posten!!!#6
> 
> Greetz FF




Gesagt, getan:m.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=1916

Greetz FF


----------



## bream1382 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

sieht ja nett aus das teil, nur wenn ich das so überschlage kommst wenn das material kaufen musst auch mal eben so aus 60 - 70 €. Allein die Teleskopsticks liegen im schnitt bei 13 - 19 € , also dafür wollt ich mir die arbeit nich machen *gg*

aber trotzdem RESPEKT *fg*


----------



## Feeder-Freak (10. August 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Hi,
die hab ich ja nicht extra dafür gekauft. Ich brauchte halt nur das Alu und ne Gewindestange. Hat halt 15 Euro gekostet. Aber wenn ich mal alles überaschlage was daran so verbaut ist, müsste ich so bei 35-40 Euro sein also auch nicht teurer als nen Feederarm im Laden#6.

Greetz FF


----------



## Matt Hayes (15. August 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Hallo,

habe mal eine andere Frage:
Ich war heute bei uns am kleine See wieder etwas Feedern-mit Erfolg.
Ich wurde nur so von Brassen übersäht, nach ca.3h hatte ich 12Brassen und 5Rotaugen,leider war die schwerste Brasse nur 500g,und der Rest kaum schwerer als 200g...
Meine Frage daher: Was kann ich tun um an meinen Futterplatz auch größere Brassen und vielleicht Karpfen zu locken?
Oder kann man da nicht viel machen?

MfG


----------



## Nolfravel (16. August 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*



Matt Hayes schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mal eine andere Frage:
> Ich war heute bei uns am kleine See wieder etwas Feedern-mit Erfolg.
> ...


 

Naja,

Bei uns hat Nachtangeln ordnetlich was geholfen....Sonst wirklich nur kleine Dinger und Nachts weniger Bisse dafür aber noch noch große (40cm-60cm)


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Sensitivfischer (16. August 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*



Matt Hayes schrieb:


> ...
> Meine Frage daher: Was kann ich tun um an meinen Futterplatz auch größere Brassen und vielleicht Karpfen zu locken?
> Oder kann man da nicht viel machen?
> 
> MfG



Ich würde mehr füttern und größere Haken vorschlagen.
Wenn die kleinen satt sind, bleiben die Großen übrig und ein größerer Haken, schreckt kleine Fische ab oder sie bekommen ihn gar nicht erst ins Maul.
Viel mehr kannst du nicht machen, reicht aber normal auch.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (16. August 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Hi,
da muss ich leider wiedersprechen. Ich kenne das, das slebst kleine Rotaugen von 10-15 cm nen 10er Haken irgendwie ins Maul bekommen. Ich würde es vielleicht mal mit Miniboilies probieren.

Greetz FF


----------



## Eichi06 (7. September 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

HEy LEute,
seit kurzem bin ich auch unter die Feeder'er gegangen und das auch mit erfolg.Nur irgendwie komm ich mit den Hakengrößen noch nicht so zurecht.ICh angeln in der ELbe auf Brassen.Döbel und Alande.ALle so mit gewichten um die 2 Kilo.Was denkt ihr währe die Beste hakengröße und an was für einer Vorfachstärke.
Außerdem wollte ich versuchen mal die Korda Maggot-Clips beim Feedern einzusetzen.Fuktioniert das eine Haarmontage mit Futterkorb?
vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## Koalabaer (7. September 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*



Eichi06 schrieb:


> HEy LEute,
> seit kurzem bin ich auch unter die Feeder'er gegangen und das auch mit erfolg.Nur irgendwie komm ich mit den Hakengrößen noch nicht so zurecht.ICh angeln in der ELbe auf Brassen.Döbel und Alande.ALle so mit gewichten um die 2 Kilo.Was denkt ihr währe die Beste hakengröße und an was für einer Vorfachstärke.
> Außerdem wollte ich versuchen mal die Korda Maggot-Clips beim Feedern einzusetzen.Fuktioniert das eine Haarmontage mit Futterkorb?
> vielen dank im vorraus



wenns gut beißt,starte mal mit 12er-Haken am 16er Vorfach. Ausbleibende Bisse?...dann geh mal runter bis auf 16er Haken am 10-12er Vorfach,wie sowieso später in der kälteren Jahreszeit.
sind alles nur Richtwerte(die Hakengrößen der einzelnen Hersteller sind teils unterschiedlich)...aber so als grober Richtwert paßt das in etwa.


----------



## Rotauge (7. September 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Hi,
> da muss ich leider wiedersprechen. Ich kenne das, das slebst kleine Rotaugen von 10-15 cm nen 10er Haken irgendwie ins Maul bekommen. Ich würde es vielleicht mal mit Miniboilies probieren.
> 
> Greetz FF



Genau, mit 10mm Boilies. Es gibt in dieser Größe auch einen Boilieroller. Dann mit Haar fischen. Probier's mal aus. #h


----------



## Shimanoxt (8. September 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Hallo Feederfreunde,

wer kennt den Feederarm von Mosella, er ist Schwarz und man kann ihn auf der Rive D25  begestigen, ich habe im moment noch den Zammataro Feederarm mit dem Gardena Gelenk den man zusätzlich mit 2 Teleskopbeinen abstützen muß.
Jetzt überlege ich, ob ich mir den von Mosella zu holen soll, weil der nur an 2 Punkten auf dem D25 Bein befestigt wird, hat jemand Efahrung mit bem von Mosella ??
Bin für jede Antwort dankbar.

LG Sven #h


----------



## Tricast (8. September 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Bevor Du was kaufst schau doch auch mal bei ow-angelbedarf rein.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## gründler (8. September 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=164468


----------



## Bela B. (22. September 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Hallo |wavey:,ich habe dieses Jahr mit den Feedern angefangen und habe mal eine Frage zum Feedern im Fluß (Saale).
Im Juni habe ich mit 75cm langen Vorfächern sehr gut gefangen.
Zur Zeit habe ich sehr viele Bisse,aber bekomme nur selten den Fisch ans Band.
Nun bräuchte ich einmal ein paar Tipps,wann ich ein langes und wann ein kurzes Vorfach nehmen soll und wie lang es seien soll.Nach welchen Situationen ich die Länge bestimmen muß.Danke.


                           :vik:  Gruß Bela B.


----------



## Koalabaer (22. September 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

ausgelutschte Maden ohne Bisserkennung-Vorfach zu lang,Ruckartige Bisse welche schlecht anzuschlagen sind-Vorfach zu kurz.
Dann solltest du zusätzlich noch mit unterschiedlichen Längen testen.
Ich fische in der Regel zwischen 60cm-120cm Länge.
Sammel einfach so ein bissl Erfahrung...das wird schon 

Gruß Jörg

Edit:teste auch mal kleinere Haken,nicht das dich da Kleinfisch ärgert


----------



## haenschen (22. September 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

ich denk mir mal , jeder hat seine unterschiedlichen vorfachlängen , ich habe bereits alle meine vorfächer auf 60 und auf 90 cm gekürzt und diese längen sind im fluss(für mich) bestens . 
mfg


----------



## haenschen (22. September 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*



Shimanoxt schrieb:


> Hallo Feederfreunde,
> 
> wer kennt den Feederarm von Mosella, er ist Schwarz und man kann ihn auf der Rive D25 begestigen, ich habe im moment noch den Zammataro Feederarm mit dem Gardena Gelenk den man zusätzlich mit 2 Teleskopbeinen abstützen muß.
> Jetzt überlege ich, ob ich mir den von Mosella zu holen soll, weil der nur an 2 Punkten auf dem D25 Bein befestigt wird, hat jemand Efahrung mit bem von Mosella ??
> ...


 welchen meinst du denn ? 
den schwebenden aus der xedion serie oder der mit den 2 stützbeinen ?


----------



## Shimanoxt (23. September 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Moin,

also er hat keine Stützbeine, ob er aus der Xedition ist kann ich dir nicht sagen. Er ist schwarzund wird nur an 2 Punkten über das Bein geschoben und man kann ihn bis auf 2,50 aussfahren.
Wobei 2,50 m ohne Stützbeine, wenn man ihn denn soweit auszieht, ist da gar nichts mehr ohne schwingungen, oder ??

LG Sven


----------



## haenschen (23. September 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

ich denke mir mal das ich jetz weiss , welchen du meinst , ein paar kolegen von mir haben den , und ich würde sagen das mit 1 rute auf nen schwebenden noch ok ist aber wenn man denn 2-3 ruten darauf ablegt , denn schaukelt der schon ordentlich .
meine welt ist das nicht mit nen schwebenden feederarm , denn würde ich gleich ein von q-box holen der 2 stützbeine dabei hat , kostet auch nicht die welt , ich war der meinung ohne versandkosten kostet der etwa 35 euro

lg


----------



## haenschen (23. September 2009)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

sicherlich meinst du diesen http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-Mosella...uten?hash=item563575fcc3&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

und ich meine diesen http://cgi.ebay.de/Feederarm-on-2-Legs-Q-Box-Kiepe-Sitzkiepe_W0QQitemZ160290737827QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAngelzubeh%C3%B6r?hash=item2552128ea3&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Basti23 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor am Baggersee auf unterschiedliche Fischarten zu Feedern ( Aal, kleine Karpfen, Barsche usw.) 
Meine Frage ist nun, welchen Rutenhalter ich am besten nehmen sollte.
Dabei fände ich es schön, wenn die Rute nicht hochgestellt ist, sodass die Bisse eher durch seitliches Krümmen der spitze angezeigt werden können.
Dann kann auch die Schnur besser auf Grund liegen. 

Da ich nur eine Rute benutze fällt ein Rodpot eher weg. 
Meint ihr dafür reichen Erdspieße aus? Vielen dank schonmal ! #h


----------



## DerStipper (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Klar gute Erdspieße aka Banksticks reichen vollkommen.


----------



## Basti23 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Okay danke, aber ich denke auf einen Steg kann ich damit nicht gehen ( müsste sonst die Styroporschwimmteile durchstechen) #c


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Bei askari gibt es kleine teleskopierbare dreibeine. Kosten nicht viel ( glaub 14 Euro) und da dann noch ne feederablage oder ne ganz normale v-rutenablage drauf und dann kannste den auch aufen steg sowie auf andere Untergründe stellen. Bin recht zufrieden damit

Daniel


----------



## u-see fischer (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

In so einem Fall habe ich mal einen Eimer mit Sand/Erde gefüllt auf den Steg (in meinem Fall war es eine Spundwand aus Beton) gestellt, Erdspieß da rein und los gehts.

Ein Dreibein ist allerdings besser, nur wenn mal auf die Schnelle keins zur Hand ist, gehts auch wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## Basti23 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Die Idee mit dem Eimer ist gut, aber ich denke ich werde dieses 3-Bein Bevorzugen. Danke nochmal! #6

http://www.angelsport.de/__WebShop_...h-pods/perca-dreibein-extra-strong/detail.jsf


----------



## Dunraven (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Oder nimm die hier http://cgi.ebay.de/DAM-Eco-Tri-Pod-...=ViewItem&pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item5888cca1a5
Klar sind das Billigteile, aber für Deinen Zweck gehen sie auch. Ist eben die Frage was Dir reicht und was Du willst.


----------



## Basti23 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Jup das geht auch. Ich überlegs mir.. #h


----------



## DerStipper (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Also ich würde an deiner Stelle einfach den Eimer mit guter, schwerer, Muttererde füllen und dann Bankstick rein. Alternativ viele dicke Steine.
Weil wenn du auf kleine Karpfen angelst, kann auch immer mal ein großer dadrauf krachen. Und die Dreibeine sind ja keine Schwergewichte bzw. du kannst die Rute nicht so gut fixieren. Und nach der Rute zu tauchen ist sicher nicht dein Plan.
Zumal du so auch keine neuen Anschaffungen tätigen musst.


----------



## Basti23 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Das ist natürlich auch ein Argument.. wobei  auch überlege 2 banksticks, bzw. 2 Dreibeine zu verwenden und die Rute Waagrecht und etwas zur Seite gedreht aufzulegen.
quasie wie auf einem Rodpot.


----------



## DerStipper (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Also man hört ja immer 90° Winkel und zur Schnur. Also ich würde einfach die leichteste Spitze nehmen und dann im 45° Winkel zur Schnur stellen. Dann ist die Hebelwirkung nicht ganz so stark.
Aber wie gesagt ich würde einfach 2 Banksticks nehmen, bzw. wenn du so jetzt öfter fischst mir einfach einen Pod zulegen. Weil dann kannst du auch mal mit 2 Ruten fischen. Wenn du dann ein Dreibein hast, ist unten dran meistens ein Haken. Da hängst du dann einen Eimer voll mit Wasser oder mit ein paar großen Steinen drin ein und der steht bombenfest.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## bream94 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Frage:
Ich hab mir neulich ne Feederrute zugelegt ( Browning Ambition Feeder usw 140gr Wurfgewicht).Natürlich gabs 2 Spitzen dabei ( eine mit 2 oz und die andere mit 3 o)
Da ich kein Bock hab 3 Stunden auf eine Spitze zu starren hab ich nach einer Alternative gesucht.Was haltet ihr von Glöckchen?Einfach eins an die Rutenspitze geheftet und zack,zurücklehnen und relaxen ;-) Was haltet ihr von der Idee?
#6

mfg


----------



## Jack2jack (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Da verwickelt sich ganz bestimmt die Schnur, außerdem muß man beim feedern doch meist recht schnell anschlagen und kann die Rute schon deswegen kaum mal aus den Augen lassen...

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## Tricast (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Da gibt es doch bestimmt Feeder-Glöckchen, die sollen einen bezaubernden Klang haben und beim einschlafen helfen. Ich würde mal danach Googeln.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Also wie ich es beim Nachtangeln zur Sicherheit mache, falls ich einschlafe. Ich Stelle einen el. bissanzeiger auf, durch den dann die gespannte Schnur läuft. D.h. Die Spitze ist leicht gebogen, Schnur 90grad zum wasser und dann ab auf den bissanzeiger. Aber selbst dann ist es noch ratsam auf die Spitze zu achten, denn meist sind es ja nur 1-2 Zupfer und bis man das piepsen registriert ist es manchmal schon wieder vorbei


----------



## the-big-o (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Ebenfalls Frage  :

Wenn ich verdünntes Spüli als "Sink-Spray" benutze und es auf die Schnur auftrage, kann es nicht sein, dass sich das negativ auf die Beißquote auswirkt? ..ich meine, Seife ist sicherlich nicht der Renner unter den Friedfischen.

Gruß Rudi


----------



## Feeder-Freak (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Allgemeine Feeder-Fragen*

Hey,
Feedern ohne auf die Spitze zu achten geht gar nicht:m. Das ist doch das schöne und geniale daran. Sonst ist es einfach nur ne Grundrute.
Nachts bringt dir nen Glöckchen oder ein Bissanzeiger eigentlich auch nichts, ausser du hast jetzt DEN Biss... Nachts könnt ihr  einfach nen Knicklicht an der Spitze befestigen. Mit Tesa oder speziellen Clips.
Ist tausendmal besser als irgendwelche Glöckchen oder Bissanzeiger#6.

FF


----------

